# Strapped for answers.....



## joebloggs76 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello -

Does anyone please know where I could buy a strap like the one on this watch:

http://thewatchcollector.co.uk/product/record-www-nato-dial/

Isn't it just lovely! Thanks very much


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

joebloggs76 said:


> Hello -
> 
> Does anyone please know where I could buy a strap like the one on this watch:
> 
> ...


 Looks new. It wouldn't do any harm to email the seller in the link posted and ask. That's what I do when I'm stumped. :thumbsup:


----------



## joebloggs76 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I did try that. The watch was bought with the strap sadly. He was exceptionally nice though and offered to sell me the strap if I was local and could pop in. He also tried to talk me into buying the watch. It would be nice if I could!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you tried Google? It's a rather conventional NATO strap except for the metal grommets on the holes. The only store I could find selling something like that was Brooks Brothers (convntional single-strap bands).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

